# Scraping Video From Don Bailey



## Charles Spencer (Oct 11, 2015)

The always informative and personable Don Bailey posted an interesting video about machine restoration.  It's worth taking the time to watch.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 11, 2015)

Great video, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 11, 2015)

Very cool video.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2015)

This is exactly why we need to keep scraping alive


----------



## middle.road (Oct 11, 2015)

I need to stop looking at scrapping threads and watching videos, can't get hooked on this also.
Then you have a 'Duh' moment and looking back - realize what the Tool & Die maker was doing when rebuilding
a machine. He wasn't scrapping off grease, he was scrapping the surfaces.
Man I wish that I'd paid better attention back then. If you knew then what you know now...


----------



## 51cub (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice, thank you!


----------

